# How would you do a 90g?



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

O.K. Here is the story. My dad is building a house and he now wants an in the wall aquarium. The builder has set it up so in the bar side, the tank will be flush with the wall and on the den side, the tank will stick out a foot with a stand under it. These are where the glass covers are going to be. You will be able to see the aquarium from 2 rooms. He wants me to set it all up and help with decor and equip.

So far, this is what we cam up with...

It is going to be a 90g fw (glass cuz he doesn't want acrylic) with a Fluval 404 canister filter with a spraybar return attached to a biowheel.

There is going to be a small submersable powerhead on one side and a bubble wall on the other.

There is going to be brown (earth colored) pea sized gravel for the bottom with 2 fairly large pieces of driftwood in the middle of the tank. There are also going to be a few large rocks that will form overhangs and other natural structures. There are going to be about a dozen fake plants ranging from broad to tall to tiny.

Very little mantinence is the key for this tank (fake plants). Also, my dad doesn't want any aggressive fish like chiclids or P's







(thats why this thread is in the non-p discussion). He wants fish that wil grow no larger than 8 in and are good community fish. So far I have 6 Clown loaches, a male and female b-nose pleco, 2 common plecos, 2 elephant noses and thats all.

What other fish would you reccomend? and what other equip. and decor would you reccomend? Remember, the tank will be viewed from front and back and little mantinence (besides water changes) is key.

How would you set something like this up? Be creative and thanks for the info.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

> How would you do a 90g?


Sideways, I guess
















Seriously though, I'm a big fan of large catfish (unfortunately dont have room to keep them myself) and funky-ass pleco's. I'd set up a 90g with lots and lots of plants, wood and rocks, and fill it with cool catfish, and some colorful community fish to top it off...

Well, I think that's what I would do.... Man, an extra 90g: all the possibilities


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What I suggest is ditching the bristlenose plec as they don't get very big, and you should add:
*parrot cichlids
*some silver dollers
*salvini
*firemouths
*some kind of spiney eel - fire eel if possible
*some african dwarf frogs
*japanise fire belly newts
*some catfish - synodontis species
*something for the top - perhaps butterfly fish
*and a knife fish

or keep the bristlenoses and add:
*a sh*t load of mixed tetras, but 75% or more must be cardinals or neons, and should also include emporer, glowlight, black phantom, and rummynose - NOT CONGO TETRAS!!!!
*other small fish like harlaquin fish, harlaquin rasboras, guppys, etc....
*at least 15 mixed corys
*a gourami or two - perhaps pearl gourami or dwarf gourami
*ghost shrimp
*african dwarf frogs
*plattys

or:
*PIRANHAS!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All sounds good!! Please keep us posted and show us what creative decisions you've came up with!!!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah I will, The move in date is july 1 and it will be cycleing by then. I post pics of it then


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes some pic for future use..sound like a very sweet deal


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

press your dad for lots of either African or Dwarf cichlids.

if its STILL a no to cichlids, then get tetras and gouramis... but he'll regret not getting cichlids.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

i had a gourami such a bastard of a fish i hated it because it put so much stress on my other fish so I got rid of it and got p's 
get frog angels get a couple coulrful fish such as tetras get a couple of eels those are cool go for some sharks as well

sorry for being vague about exactly what to get butI dont remember all of the names


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

how bout you forget the community fish and throw in an electric catfish?


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Innes said:


> What I suggest is ditching the bristlenose plec as they don't get very big, and you should add:


 Ancistrus punctatus gets large...18"...."giant bristlenose" plecos, they're called. Yup.


----------

